# Legality of purchasing DNP, 2,4-Dinitrophenol



## Lee11 (Apr 15, 2020)

Are there legal penalties for the purchase of DNP for the buyer?

I've browsed multiple sources, but I can't find anything reliable. As well, I've only found one lawyer in the state, far away, who deals with this or similar.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Apr 15, 2020)

Use your main profile and we will discuss...


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 16, 2020)

one lawyer...are you looking at buying kilos for the mass market or something? its a chemical. knowingly ingesting it is where ya gonna go wrong. 

Jan 2012 and ony 1 post.... um


----------



## snake (Apr 16, 2020)

Um, welcome to UG?


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 16, 2020)

To be clear, ye called a lawyer and asked if it were legal to buy DNP?

This is the start of potentially the best troll thread ever! I do miss Kelvin though.

Carry on!


----------



## Sicwun88 (Apr 16, 2020)

Welcome to ug


----------



## Oblivious (Apr 17, 2020)

Its a pesticide and wood color agent, no legal restrictions except its banned for human use.


----------



## metsfan4life (Apr 22, 2020)

^^^^ this.


----------



## Beti ona (May 8, 2020)

Selling or buying it for human use is prohibited, but no one can prohibit you from consuming it.


----------

